# apple cider vinegar?



## dooneygirl09 (Mar 9, 2012)

do you give it to your dogs? I tried to give it to tank the other day, he sniffed it, sneezed, and shook his head. He was like 'no way!!!' then I dumped it in their water. Do you use it? How do you use it? And how often?


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

I give my pug a teaspoon once a day, or every other day with her raw meat. I have already noticed a difference and Iv only been using it for about 2 weeks. Her eyes arent as watery and gunky, and the tear stains arent as red (obviosuly on a pug you cant see them stain the hair, but I wipe her eyes daily so I see the red stains on the cotton pads I use).


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

Kat said:


> I give my pug a teaspoon once a day, or every other day with her raw meat. I have already noticed a difference and Iv only been using it for about 2 weeks. Her eyes arent as watery and gunky, and the tear stains arent as red (obviosuly on a pug you cant see them stain the hair, but I wipe her eyes daily so I see the red stains on the cotton pads I use).


I thought acv HAD to be diluted in water, otherwise it can cause throat irritation. Could have sworn there was a thread like that here somewhere...


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

We add ACV to our dogs' water. A few glugs to a 5 gallon bucket.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

malluver1005 said:


> I thought acv HAD to be diluted in water, otherwise it can cause throat irritation. Could have sworn there was a thread like that here somewhere...


I've got some and am going to start giving it to my dogs, but I always put water in with their food so hopefully they will drink it that way.


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

xellil said:


> I've got some and am going to start giving it to my dogs, but I always put water in with their food so hopefully they will drink it that way.


That is what I do. I add water to his food and pour 2 tbsp of acv.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

i am going to start giving it to both dogs, but especially bubba, in hopes that i never have to clean his ears again.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

magicre said:


> i am going to start giving it to both dogs, but especially bubba, in hopes that i never have to clean his ears again.


I am hoping to help Snorkels eyes and keep the fleas away.

Let's hope this stuff is as magic as it sounds!


----------



## LilasMom (Mar 10, 2012)

I buy large jugs of spring water, and when I first open them there is just enough room at the top to add some apple cider vinegar. I share this water with my dogs, as apple cider vinegar is great for humans too. They get a fresh pour morning and night, and when I do that I pour some into a cup for me.

Wait acv helps to prevent fleas? Am I reading that right, xellil?


----------



## dooneygirl09 (Mar 9, 2012)

Yes, I have indeed read that it is a natural flea repelant. Awesome huh? Hopefully using this will dry up some of Tanks eye. His eye is ALWAYS running. Sometimes it closes shut. The vet says the inner eyelid swells and rubs against the eyeball like sandpaper (OUCH!) and I do have an ointment for it. Id like it to clear up all together. Another reason i switched to raw. FINGERS CROSSED!!


----------



## LilasMom (Mar 10, 2012)

Wow that is great to know! Definitely need that extra protection where I live. 

Good luck with raw! I hope Tank gets better


----------

